# Corel - Probleme mit eps und plt Datei



## spriteule (8. September 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich Versuch Momentan Verzweifelt ein Logo in eine Plotfähige Datei also plt zu exportieren.Das funktioniert auch soweit.Nur das jeder Bogen am Text  total unsauber und kantig wird.Habe mal Spasses halber eine Elipse erstellt und als plt Exportiert.Die Kurvenauflösung habe ich auf ganz hoch gestellt.Das ganze da mit ARTCUT importiert und dan Geschnitten.Das ergebinss lässt zu wünschen übrig.Je enger der Bogen wird umso kantiger wird es.Das gleiche ist übrigens auch wenn ich als eps exportiere.

Hab die Datei dan mal mit Corel wieder importiert und den Zoom so ziemlich auf max. gestellt. da erkennt mann auch das die Bögen nicht rund sind sondern kantig.Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.Es handelt sich übrigens um Corel Draw 12


----------



## _Frosch_ (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, habe das gleiche Problem und leider noch keine Lösung gefunden.


z.B. ein schön gleichmässiger Bogen in Corel 11 wird nach dem Export in eine Plt Datei aus ca. 15 geraden Strichen zusammengesetzt und ist dem entsprechen alles andere als rund.

Hab leider keine Ahnung was ich da falsch mache. An der Kurvenauflösung habe ich noch nichts verändert, da ich nicht weis wo man diese Variable einstellt.

Mir ist die Lösung dieses Problems äusserst wichtig und dringenst ! Wäre also super wenn da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


Gruss _Frosch_


----------



## Ellie (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

plt-Datei? Ich nutze Corel 11 und plotte daraus direkt über die Druckvorschau aus.

So, hab das gerade probiert mit der plt-Datei.

Plottereinheiten 1016 - Erweitert, Kurvenauflösung 0,1 Millimeter und bekomme bei Ellipsen und Kreisen immer 69 Knoten.

Bei Schriften, die in Kurven konvertiert sind und als plt exportiert werden sind gar keine Probleme aufgetaucht, alles schön rund, so es rund sein muß. Ein Vektorlogo in Corel erstellt funzte auch.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## möp (20. Oktober 2004)

Unser Plotterprogramm importiert eps - und das klappt einwandfrei 
Würde das nicht gehn?


----------

